# Serienbrief in Word mit einer Access Abfrage inkl. Visual Basic -> Word streikt



## InFlame (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

nach stundenlanger Suche gebe ich auf und frage einfach mal:

Ich habe eine Access Datenbank. In der habe ich eine Abfrage erstellt, in der verschiedene Datensätze filtert. In dieser Abfrage gibt es eine Spalte, die mit Hilfe einer Visual Basic Funktion erstellt wird (Beträge werden in Worte ausgegeben - z.B. 50 -> fünzig). Wenn ich die Abfrage in Access aufrufe, kommen schön alle Ergebnisse. 

Jetzt möchte ich diese Abfrage in einen Serienbrief in Word einfügen. Doch zeigt Word mir die Abfrage mit dem VB Code gar nicht erst an. Ich kann sie nicht als Quelle wählen. Die Kopie der Abfrage OHNE der VB-Spalte findet er. VB habe ich so in die Abfrage aufgenommen: "ZahlinWort: CurStr([Spende_komplett])". Somit gibt es eine Spalte "ZahlinWort" mit den Beträgen in Worten - aber eben nur in Accsess. Was mach ich falsch? Kann Word das nicht? Ich brauche das Feld (müssen Spendenquittungen drucken). 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!!


----------



## InFlame (25. Januar 2008)

Keiner eine Idee


----------

